# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Aussie Soaps

## Jessie Wallace

Which Australian soap do you think is the best?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well as don't have channel five i've had to vote neighbours, i've always liked it more than home and Away.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dunno, i don't watch either of them   :Smile:  lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

i like them both. but at the mometn home and away is slightly better

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Dunno, i don't watch either of them   lol.


Lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

The last time I watched Home & Away was when it was on ITV! And that was ages ago!   :EEK!:  lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> The last time I watched Home & Away was when it was on ITV! And that was ages ago!   lol!


Yes that was a long time ago!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I always remember it been on ITV at 5 o'clock   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, then turn over for Neighbours at 5.30, and then Tea at 6!

----------


## Keating's babe

Neighbours - most definitely - it has been the better soap since day one.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, totally.

----------


## Angeldelight

Neighbours all the way... it's so much better than Home and Away...

----------


## Trinity

They are much of a muchness, really.  Neighbours does have it's mad moments though- like Harolds amnesia - mental!

----------


## Abi

I watch both of them, but i prefer Neighbours

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

my fav is home and away

----------


## Cornishbabe

definaty neighboughs

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Neighbours. I have not watched Home & Away for years.

----------


## hayley

neighbours i dont really watch home and away!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

neighbours!!!!!

----------


## Abi

What other Aussie soaps are there?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I've never really watched much of Home and Away, so I voted for Neighbours!  :Smile:

----------


## bakedbean

It would have to be neighbours simply becuse they have much better actors and  Paul Robinson is the best villian since Darcy Tyler.

----------


## angelwings

i actually voted for home and away even though i love neighbours just as much.x

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I just remembered, Heart Break High! That was so much better then Neighbours and Home & Away.

----------


## emma_strange

Neighbours

----------


## RealityGap

I used to watch them both then had no time for them when baby number 1 came along,  so stopped watching both Neighbours and Home and Away - have started watching neighbours again BUT can't not get into home and away at all now

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I just remembered, Heart Break High! That was so much better then Neighbours and Home & Away.


I used to watch that - it was really good!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Drazic was so fit, yummy!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think the actress who played Katarina(sp?) is in Home and Away. I watched H&A by accident once and noticed her - I think she was pregnant.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, she is in H&A now. She was also in the Matirx

----------


## dddMac1

i prefer neighbours but used to watch home and away

----------


## Debs

i prefer neighbours watched home and awat for a bit but got bored with it

----------

